# Ki/Chi Question



## fringe_dweller (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey guys, I found this post going through the archives:

Richard S.
Registered Member
Martial Talk 
Green Belt 

Registered : Mar 2002
Last Visited : 10-30-2002 
Location : N.Carolina
Posts : 139

  My first art/system was Sin Moo Hapkido. There we were taught what is called "Dan Jun Ho Hop Bup". In through the nose, out through the mouth, tongue touches the roof of the mouth along with a set series of Qigong like movements. All I ever got from this was a slight manifestation of chi (metalic taste in mouth). After I had to leave (injury) I practiced this method religiously always with the same results. Then at the suggestion of a friend I began Wing Chun. There I was taught the "reverse" method. The difference was incredible. I am trying to paraphrase as much as possible. But, you know the drill called "moneky in the middle"? The first time I did this blind folded 8 out of 10 times I KNEW what was coming. I didn't understand so I tried to analyze it and started collecting bruises. Instead of just "letting go" I tried too hard. Eventually after guidance and practice I began to understand mystery words like "extending" and "void". I also came to understand that I haven't even touched the surface of what chi can accomplish but I know it's there and I believe.......

Respects to all.




I study Sin Moo HKD as this guy did previously and I'm wondering what he's talking about in regards to the "reverse" method. Can anyone help me out or is this a little difficult to explain via posting?

Respectfully


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 30, 2002)

hi there fringe, there are 2 basic types of lower abdominal breathing, 1 is in through the nose, out through the mouth, tongue touching the roof of the mouth (to connect the channels) on the inhale your lower abs expand and on the exhale they contract. 2nd is the reverse, contract on the inhale, expand on the exhale. there is a lot more to the reverse method than i am telling you, but thats up to your instructor, or a bona fide teacher to explain. im sorry to be so vague, but without PROPER instruction chi breathing can do bad things.............respects


----------



## fringe_dweller (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah, I won't be trying it on my own, I was just interested to find out what he meant by it. Caught my interest.

Respectfully


----------

